# Illinois: Blagojevich signs statewide indoor smoking ban



## timmae (Apr 14, 2007)

http://www.dailyherald.com/story.asp?id=333973

Pleasure police are at it in Illinois!! Argh...


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 22, 2007)

first open road tolling, now she is saving the lives 1 yr olds who accompany their parents to the bar..what a great man!!!

has anyone checked to see if he is really jesus???its possible...more likely probable


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Funny thing is, I was at a B&M smoking and talking with the owner when a customer came in and broke the news. The owner had held out hope that the Guv would not sign because it didn't exempt casinos (big revenue for IL), but I told her I thought it was a done deal. 5 minutes later it was. If Wisconsin ever follows suit, the only MoB Herfs will be the BBQs.


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

MrBlack said:


> now she is saving the lives 1 yr olds who accompany their parents to the bar..what a great man!!!


:r:r:r


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Funny thing is, I was at a B&M smoking and talking with the owner when a customer came in and broke the news. The owner had held out hope that the Guv would not sign because it didn't exempt casinos (big revenue for IL), but I told her I thought it was a done deal. 5 minutes later it was. If Wisconsin ever follows suit, the only MoB Herfs will be the BBQs.


Damn... Hey, wait a minute -arent tobacco revenues supposed to fund SCHIP? How will Illinois build any revenue for "Childrens healthcare" if people cant smoke anywhere? Oh, wait, they will raise property tax, gas tax, liquor tax, etc... We live in a very twisted state, that is for sure.

Us MoB herfers better get used to driving to the land of cheese and beer, or having outdoor herfs (which I am not opposed to)!

The casinos and racetrack are going to get KILLED on this, guaranteed. Everyone in the casinos smoke. More tax revenue down the drain.

Does this legislation also cover B&M cigar shops?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Funny thing is, I was at a B&M smoking and talking with the owner when a customer came in and broke the news. The owner had held out hope that the Guv would not sign because it didn't exempt casinos (big revenue for IL), but I told her I thought it was a done deal. 5 minutes later it was. If Wisconsin ever follows suit, *the only MoB Herfs will be the BBQs*.


Yall can always to over to the "D"


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The law will prohibit smoking in all public buildings and in most businesses and government vehicles. Smoking will be illegal in bars and restaurants, as well as places ranging from student dormitories to private homes in which businesses open to the public are operated.

Exemptions:

Private residences except those that house businesses (day-care, healthcare, etc).

Retail Tobacco stores.

Designated hotel rooms. 

Scott, I am all for the BBQ Herfs in April-October...but what shall we do when it is cold outside? :ss


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Scott, I am all for the BBQ Herfs in April-October...but what shall we do when it is cold outside? :ss


Well, when it is cold, I would say we get one of those "designated hotel rooms" and have the Herf there! Think of the smoke that would be pouring out of that place! I know a hotel near Rosemont that has large rooms with kitchens for get-togethers and allows smoking.

This may be a blessing in disguise for B&M's - they could build event rooms and charge a rental for a bunch of smokers to come in and herf. Not a bad idea if ya ask me!

I guess the legislation isnt any different than what is happening in all of the suburbs anyway. I know of a few bars that dont enforce the ordinances (unincorporated), but most are only cigarette friendly... :tg


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

omowasu said:


> Well, when it is cold, I would say we get one of those "designated hotel rooms" and have the Herf there! Think of the smoke that would be pouring out of that place! I know a hotel near Rosemont that has large rooms with kitchens for get-togethers and allows smoking.
> 
> This may be a blessing in disguise for B&M's - they could build event rooms and charge a rental for a bunch of smokers to come in and herf. Not a bad idea if ya ask me!
> 
> I guess the legislation isnt any different than what is happening in all of the suburbs anyway. I know of a few bars that dont enforce the ordinances (unincorporated), but most are only cigarette friendly... :tg


The big hotel suite might be an idea for the winter months....just will be more of a MoB than a MegaMoB! I am down for whatever it takes to hang with the MoB Crew!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I heard this today on the news. Any word on what is going to happen with Ditka's?


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> I heard this today on the news. Any word on what is going to happen with Ditka's?


Havent heard yet, but I think they may be exempt - they got out of the original Chicago legislation. I will call them tomorrow and see, that is one of my favorite places to fire one up downtown.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

omowasu said:


> Havent heard yet, but I think they may be exempt - they got out of the original Chicago legislation. I will call them tomorrow and see, that is one of my favorite places to fire one up downtown.


Not a chance.....casino's aren't exempt, and neither will Ditka's be.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Not a chance.....casino's aren't exempt, and neither will Ditka's be.


That's what I thought. This sucks. Glad I built "the deck" this year! I guess that means more herfs on "the deck"!


----------



## chicago cigar guy (Jul 23, 2007)

What about cigar lounges that were specially retrofitted for cigar smoking? I know a similar law exists in Colorado, but they have a few cigar bar/ lounges where it is legal.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chicago cigar guy said:


> What about cigar lounges that were specially retrofitted for cigar smoking? I know a similar law exists in Colorado, but they have a few cigar bar/ lounges where it is legal.


Nope....not exempted.

Private Clubs are exempted, but they must have had prior "legal" status as a private club for at least 3 years prior to Jan. 1, 2008.

Mike....what time should I be there?


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Nope....not exempted.
> 
> Private Clubs are exempted, but they must have had prior "legal" status as a private club for at least 3 years prior to Jan. 1, 2008.


I heard (on the radio) today that some establishments have found a loophole due to this requirement. They will claim "private club" status and state that they have issued memberships to some folks for a few years (VIP cards, etc). They will then sell new "memberships" for 1.00 each, you get a card, and the establishment becomes a smoke friendly place. Nonsmokers would either not be admitted, or would have to be in the club with smoke present.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

omowasu said:


> This may be a blessing in disguise for B&M's - they could build event rooms and charge a rental for a bunch of smokers to come in and herf. Not a bad idea if ya ask me!


And this is *exactly* what the new B&M in Charleston, IL has done. Knowing the legislation was imminent, they setup show on the square with the front 1/4th as the sales area and the back 3/4ths as a lounge. It'll be a normal lounge day-to-day; but they'll be renting it out for private parties for anyone who's interested. I think it can fit 40ish ... I'll have to check on that next time I'm back there (August).


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

omowasu said:


> I heard (on the radio) today that some establishments have found a loophole due to this requirement. They will claim "private club" status and state that they have issued memberships to some folks for a few years (VIP cards, etc). They will then sell new "memberships" for 1.00 each, you get a card, and the establishment becomes a smoke friendly place. Nonsmokers would either not be admitted, or would have to be in the club with smoke present.


If it is taverns that do this, you can bet our "guardians" in the Illinois Congress will close that loophole quickly. Don't think there is any getting around this. :2


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

The Professor said:


> And this is *exactly* what the new B&M in Charleston, IL has done. Knowing the legislation was imminent, they setup show on the square with the front 1/4th as the sales area and the back 3/4ths as a lounge. It'll be a normal lounge day-to-day; but they'll be renting it out for private parties for anyone who's interested. I think it can fit 40ish ... I'll have to check on that next time I'm back there (August).


I would have no problem driving or riding to Charleston for a herf! Seems like a good idea to me, not to mention the university bar scene at night.



icehog3 said:


> If it is taverns that do this, you can bet our "guardians" in the Illinois Congress will close that loophole quickly. Don't think there is any getting around this. :2


Agreed, wholeheartedly. I guess I am just trying to be an optimist, which usually results in regulation disappointment! Oh well, at least we still have the B&M's (and a nice stainless steel flask), and if the money is there next summer I may do a multipurpose building in the back yard which of course will be smoke friendly...


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> If it is taverns that do this, you can bet our "guardians" in the Illinois Congress will close that loophole quickly. Don't think there is any getting around this. :2


Probably. However, since they are so busy trying to pass a budget perhaps it will get delayed for a year or so.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Probably. However, since they are so busy trying to pass a budget perhaps it will get delayed for a year or so.


Or they can make up the budget deficit by imposing outrageous fines on taverns that try to use loopholes.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

omowasu said:


> I would have no problem driving or riding to Charleston for a herf! Seems like a good idea to me, not to mention the university bar scene at night.


Perhaps we should get a January 2nd herf in the works.  I think I'll be back in town then.... We'll call it the "PhukinILinHerf" 

:ss


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> The law will prohibit smoking in all public buildings and in most businesses and government vehicles. Smoking will be illegal in bars and restaurants, as well as places ranging from student dormitories to private homes in which businesses open to the public are operated.
> 
> Exemptions:
> 
> ...


This country is gone to hell in a hand-basket

:sb I'm so frikin pissed!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Andyman said:


> This country is gone to hell in a hand-basket
> 
> :sb I'm so frikin pissed!


Smoke Nazis win another battle, Andy.....we are at their mercy, it appears. :sb


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Smoke Nazis win another battle, Andy.....we are at their mercy, it appears. :sb


I pay my taxes, Work hard, Stay out of trouble, Pay more taxes at the end of the year.. What do I get for it? I get treated like a criminal..

Preachin to the choir I know!

Edit: and to top it off someone stole my bananas :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

hmm herfs at Mike's deck?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> hmm herfs at Mike's deck?


Not in January.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Not in January.


:r I'd skip that one too. what about Oct. that would be the last time for decent weather.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :r I'd skip that one too. what about Oct. that would be the last time for decent weather.


Can't volunteer Mike's deck, he hasn't formally entered the MoB....might have to do one at my house.....a regular MoB Herf, not a Mega....my house ain't big enough.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Can't volunteer Mike's deck, he hasn't formally entered the MoB....might have to do one at my house.....a regular MoB Herf, not a Mega....my house ain't big enough.


Very true. I may end up making the August herf. Maybe we could get Mike to show up and be one behind five-minute Jim. I got off Friday maybe then or Saturday we could get a mini-herf and bbq ( I have snkbyt sauce) :ss and a 00 Black Prince with your name on it


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> Very true. I may end up making the August herf. Maybe we could get Mike to show up and be one behind five-minute Jim. I got off Friday maybe then or Saturday we could get a mini-herf and bbq ( I have snkbyt sauce) :ss and a 00 Black Prince with your name on it


What Friday and Saturday are you talking about Perry?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> What Friday and Saturday are you talking about Perry?


short notice this Saturday and Friday. I don't think I'll be heading uot to PA this year.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> short notice this Saturday and Friday. I don't think I'll be heading uot to PA this year.


I'm working both nights. I'm not usually good with "short notice"


----------



## fordkustom (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome to the club of protection from myself town.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I'm working both nights. I'm not usually good with "short notice"


wheres the love? p


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> wheres the love? p


The love? Where's the advance notice? :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> The love? Where's the advance notice? :r


:r I'll let you set the plans then. If its the weekend I need to know by Friday :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :r I'll let you set the plans then. If its the weekend I need to know by Friday :tu


I love ya Perry, but ya don't listen...I am working all weekend!! :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I love ya Perry, but ya don't listen...I am working all weekend!! :r


What time should we be there Tom?:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> What time should we be there Tom?:r


Anytime Ray...if the door is locked, feel free to herf in the backyard.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Anytime Ray...if the door is locked, feel free to herf in the backyard.


Remember those words when you come home someday to find a whole bunch of folks smoking in your backyard.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> Remember those words when you come home someday to find a whole bunch of folks smoking in your backyard.


That would be awesome.....it you all get bored between cigars, feel free to pick up the dog poo. :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> That would be awesome.....it you all get bored between cigars, feel free to pick up the dog poo. :r


A small price to pay for the use of a private herfing area, plus I'm used to it here at home.:hn 100lb dogs make big poopoo's.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> A small price to pay for the use of a private herfing area, plus I'm used to it here at home.:hn 100lb dogs make big poopoo's.


Ray, wherever it may be, I look forward to herfing with you!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Ray, wherever it may be, I look forward to herfing with you!


Likewise Tom.......I'll just try to be a little more outgoing next time.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I love ya Perry, but ya don't listen...I am working all weekend!! :r


any Friday weekend I'm free most weekends :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

4WheelVFR said:


> What time should we be there Tom?:r


:r Bringing the jarador?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> The law will prohibit smoking in all public buildings and in most businesses and government vehicles. Smoking will be illegal in bars and restaurants, as well as places ranging from student dormitories to private homes in which businesses open to the public are operated.
> 
> Exemptions:
> 
> ...


Time for booking the joined deluxe smoking suites!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> any Friday weekend I'm free most weekends :ss


I gotcha now....we will figure something out before the weather turns to chit.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

omowasu said:


> Damn... Hey, wait a minute -arent tobacco revenues supposed to fund SCHIP? How will Illinois build any revenue for "Childrens healthcare" if people cant smoke anywhere? Oh, wait, they will raise property tax, gas tax, liquor tax, etc... We live in a very twisted state, that is for sure.
> 
> Us MoB herfers better get used to driving to the land of cheese and beer, or having outdoor herfs (which I am not opposed to)!
> 
> ...


B&M with lounges already are grandfathered in.
Any new B&M built after the ban will have to be a standalone building before it can have smoking inside I believe.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

omowasu said:


> Well, when it is cold, I would say we get one of those "designated hotel rooms" and have the Herf there! Think of the smoke that would be pouring out of that place! I know a hotel near Rosemont that has large rooms with kitchens for get-togethers and allows smoking.
> 
> This may be a blessing in disguise for B&M's - they could build event rooms and charge a rental for a bunch of smokers to come in and herf. Not a bad idea if ya ask me!
> 
> I guess the legislation isnt any different than what is happening in all of the suburbs anyway. I know of a few bars that dont enforce the ordinances (unincorporated), but most are only cigarette friendly... :tg


Man this is sounding so underground that it is getting creepy.

what happened to Land of the Free....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tchariya said:


> B&M with lounges already are grandfathered in.
> *Any new B&M built after the ban will have to be a standalone building before it can have smoking inside* I believe.


I read the statute yesterday and don't remember any stipulation like that Than...unless I read over it.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I gotcha now....we will figure something out before the weather turns to chit.


looking forward to it! hows next week :r:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> looking forward to it! hows next week :r:r


Working Friday, hockey event Saturday, maybe Sunday if you are available.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Working Friday, hockey event Saturday, maybe Sunday if you are available.


If you are serious cool with me. Whens the hockey event is it a game? :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> If you are serious cool with me. Whens the hockey event is it a game? :tu


It is a team event for the players. I will have to check my overtime schedule for Sunday, but it is definitely a possibility.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> It is a team event for the players. I will have to check my overtime schedule for Sunday, but it is definitely a possibility.


If it happens cool, if not there is next time Bro!:tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r Bringing the jarador?


Heh, only if I can find a bigger jar.


----------

